# Drum loops



## DTUNED7 (Dec 25, 2005)

I'am looking for some heavy metal/hard rock drum loops to jam to on the pc,anyone reccomend a site or software thanks guys


----------



## Elysian (Dec 25, 2005)

i just program my own in cubase... usually after i've already written a riff...


----------



## Naren (Dec 25, 2005)

Elysian said:


> i just program my own in cubase... usually after i've already written a riff...



Cubase? What's that? Could you tell me a little about that. I'm also looking for a good program for drums.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 25, 2005)

http://www.elysian-online.com/CubaseWalkthrough/CubaseWalkthrough1.htm

i sure can  a little walkthrough i wrote the other day.


----------



## DTUNED7 (Dec 25, 2005)

I've been looking I can't find anything decent


----------



## Dormant (Dec 25, 2005)

I think this thread may have to go over to 'Recording Studio' but anyway...

I recommend DFH2 or if you have a high enough spec PC DFHSuperior. DFH (Drumkit from Hell) is a sequencer and a number of samples recorded by Tomas Haake from Meshuggah. You can get some particularly heavy kit sounds. 

In fact, the drums on Catch 33 their last album, were entirely done with Drum Kit from Hell Superior as they were running out of time and it was easier to program it (anyone who has seen them live recently will note that Tomas has no problem actually playing the songs!) 

I tend to program all my drums in Guitar Pro when I am tabbing out my songs, and then just transfer it across to Pro Tools for when I am recording replacing it with the DFH kit samples. I don't have any recent examples I can put up, and especially nothing that wouldn't be better than going to listen to Catch 33.

I still swear by Cubase but have been having more fun with Pro Tools as I think it is a little more accessible. In the longterm you can probably do more with Cubase. Anyway, its about time I shutup....

BTW link with some info on DFHS - http://www.timespace.com/index1.asp?pg=dfhs.asp


----------



## DTUNED7 (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks bro!My bad


----------



## smueske (Dec 26, 2005)

I use Sonar, and really like Battery 2. It doesn't have any loops -- you have to do all the programming yourself, but it's an extremely flexible and relatively inexpensive sampler. The cool thing about it, too, is that you can trigger anything with it -- it doesn't have to be just drum sounds. In addition to tuning and other dynamics, you can reduce the bit rate, adjust eq and compression and then send the drums out separate ports.


----------



## Nik (Dec 26, 2005)

Does Cubase support tempo changes?

ie could I import a drum midi with tempo changes into Cubase and then export a decent sounding drum track?


----------



## smueske (Dec 26, 2005)

Every major recording program -- and by major I mean, Pro Tools, Sonar, Cubase, Logic, Nuendo, etc. -- supports tempo changes.


----------



## Drew (Dec 27, 2005)

I use Fruity Loops which, despite it's slightly flamboyant-sounding name, is actually a pretty cool shareware app (you have to register it to save, and that costs money, but you can export loops without registering it, which is all you need to do really). You can import your own samples, and there's a bunch of free stuff online, but even the included "Realistic" kit can sound quite good with a decent reverb. That's the one I used for all my stuff on the jukebox here, and all but the newest demo I've got up on my Myspace page.


----------



## Jerich (Dec 27, 2005)

i use Drums From Hell a easy to use and fun to F with type of program...
www.drumsfromhell.com/homeofdrumloops.html

good luck with it.


----------



## Nik (Dec 27, 2005)

I tried fruity loops... No tempo changes 

And I have a version of Cubase lying around but it's really complex. Can someone explain to me how to import a MIDI and assign some decent sounding samples to each MIDI track?


----------



## Drew (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh, well you don't program the entire track in Fruity loops, you program loops and string them together in your sequencer/multitracker of choice.


----------



## Nik (Dec 28, 2005)

Drew said:


> Oh, well you don't program the entire track in Fruity loops, you program loops and string them together in your sequencer/multitracker of choice.



True, but I am as competent when it comes to computer music software as an orangutan is to non-Euclidean geometry.


----------



## Shikaru (Dec 29, 2005)

I am fairly sure that fruity loops does have tempo changes, it's just not obviously pointed out. It's called automation or something like that, I think. I haven't tried messing with it yet though.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 29, 2005)

I use Reason 3...it has some pretty decent samples on it and supports all the usuall stuff like obscure time signatures and tempo changes.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 4, 2006)

With my current project (Fideaux, can't plug it enough), I use Wizoo's Darbuka. 
M-Audio's Drum & Bass Rig ($99.95 from Sweetwater) is also one of my favorites.


----------



## Nik (Jan 5, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> I use Reason 3...it has some pretty decent samples on it and supports all the usuall stuff like obscure time signatures and tempo changes.




Reason 3 supports temp changes??? GAAAAAAAAH!  

Sorry, I don't have another $500 to spend...

Of course, if someone could hook me up with an update...


----------

